# Audi TT heated seats not working...



## a.blanco0905 (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anybody had a problem with their heated seats on their TT??? if so please let me know how can I fix this problem... sometimes they work sometimes they dont... and as of right now I believe they're not heating at all... the lights on the knobs light up just fine.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT heated seats not working... (a.blanco0905)*

I had this problem in my passenger seat but it went away on its own somehow lol. Your best bet is to check fuses and relays. If both seats arent working i'll bet its a relay of some sort. If its only one not working, still check fuses and relays. If thats no good, try troubleshooting the heater switches. Even though the lights are on, they can still be broken. Remove the heater switches (knobs), connect the drivers knob to the passenger seat and vice versa to see if its just the knob thats broken.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT heated seats not working... (winTTer)*

i've also heard that the heater elements in the seats are pretty fragile. So if you put ur knee into the seat or alot of pressure in one place, you can break the heating element "wires"


----------



## a.blanco0905 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Audi TT heated seats not working... (a.blanco0905)*

Thanks for all the info... I'm getting fed up with my heated seats working whenever they want to but I really wanted to keep them but the more I look at them the more I thnk I've got to replace them (previous owner had a dog and all the leather is scratched up)... I think I'm going to go aftermarket in the front and take off the rear seat... when I get some $$$ tho.


----------

